# ultrasonic fog generator



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

a while ago i bought an ultrasonic fog generator at a store clearance well i had it sitting around and one day decided to shove it into my wifes fat tails tank to use for adding humidity

biggest mistake of my life

turns out these things give out enuff electricity to kill a lizard or at least this one did has anyone else experienced this i have seen these used in many reptile enclosures and have never heard of this happeneing before

when i pulled the fat tail out of the water i got a serious shock and the water was also boiling hot which i figure is from her frying

its been a while since this happened and what i want to know is if anyone else has had a similar experience i was thinking of using it in another tank i am setting up but taking more safety precautions to prevent the lizards from getting into the water

also this one spits water fairly high do they all do that

if they are all like this i will go back to a spray bottle but i'm hoping mines just defective and no its not the exo-terra brand


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i use one i was sceptical about it so i put it in one of those plastic deli containers with some water in it and sliced a hole in the top for the cord and cut four rectangles around the top keeping four "posts" as to not slice the whole top off and it worked great. keeps the water from spitting out ,also keeps the animals out.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Yeah, I read on the directions for the one I bought that you dont want anything to touch the water its in, including yourself. Mine also heats up and spits water, all in all, I'm not too happy with these things.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

their not really for terrariums they are more for little water fountains and things like that.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hte exo-terra one looks cool, anyone had experience with these?


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

TormenT said:


> hte exo-terra one looks cool, anyone had experience with these?


 Thats the one I have, it's ok I guess, i don't really use it though.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are several cold air humidifiers on the market that work well and will produce a light fog in terrariums.

I have used three different types of ultrasonic "fog" producing units, and I have never really been satisfied with any of them.

As in Piranhaha's post, it is important that you place them in a manner as to prevent the animals from having direct contact with them.

Sorry to hear about what happened to the fat-tail, that sucks no matter when it happened!


----------



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)

I have one of those devices. It's from Lucky Reptile. The idea is good but the result is probsbly unpleasant and dangerous for reptiles.
You have to maintain a steady level of water. Too much and will not create the fog effect, or too little and the device will burn out. Also, as mentioned earlier, this device must not be in contact with an animal and/or human.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

In growing carnivorous plants I have used a variety of ultrasonic humidifiers. I have one that is about the size of a walnut that you toss into a container at a certain depth and it creates fog from beneath the water, spitting water up about an inch depending on its depth. This one however never made the water warm, shocked me, or hurt when I had my hand in the water or even holding it. It does have a small disk on top that your not suppose to touch and which I dont plan on trying. Reguardless, if I had reptile with one of these things I would make it where it wouldnt be able to climb on top of it.
Another kind of humidifier is essentially the same as above except it is enclosed in a plastic case with a water resevoir on top. These are definately not what your talking about above, but could be used to raise the humidity in an encloser. If your encloser is not big enough or you dont want this ugly thing in you tank you can connect like a 3 to 4 inch flexible hose to the output and connect to your encloser.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Carnivorous plants rock! What do you keep besides pitcher plants, sundews, flytraps.yadayadayada..anything really different or cooler than the others?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Awesome man!... i ever wanted to keep carnivorous plants.
Post pics, i want to see your plants bro...

Carnivoro


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Sanguinea said:


> In growing carnivorous plants I have used a variety of ultrasonic humidifiers. I have one that is about the size of a walnut that you toss into a container at a certain depth and it creates fog from beneath the water, spitting water up about an inch depending on its depth. This one however never made the water warm, shocked me, or hurt when I had my hand in the water or even holding it. It does have a small disk on top that your not suppose to touch and which I dont plan on trying. .


 this is exactly the type i am talking about and i never got a shock from it either until it happened to the fat tail i have plugged it in and checked it since and no shock but for some reason having the fat tail in there touching the disc it created a lot of heat and current thru the water


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I use a warm mist humidifier made by vicks(not the vaporizers) I bought at eckard it works great and also keeps the room warmer and can regulate how much humidity you need. It cost about $40 which is less thean most ultra-sonic misters.
I had an ultra-sonic for a few months and there is a disk that needs replaced every few weeks of daily use they suck imo and should not be used for water that an animal will come into contact with.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> It does have a small disk on top that your not suppose to touch and which I dont plan on trying.


I touched the disk on mine and it gives you a little pain form the utra-sonic waves but doesnt do any damage and never shocked me.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> I use a warm mist humidifier


Warm air humidifiers are ok for some situations, but many amphibians do not do well at the warmer temps. I prefer cold air humidifiers, as it is easier to create basking sites and thermal areas than it is to cool the entire enclosures, and the warm moist air tends to create faster respiratory problems, IMO.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Warm air humidifiers are ok for some situations, but many amphibians do not do well at the warmer temps.


 agreed. I use mine for my redfoots.



> and the warm moist air tends to create faster respiratory problems, IMO.


could you explain why? I always thought cold moist air (atleast for snakes and lizards) made them more suseptable to respiratory problems.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Aside from venus flytraps (and mutants), sundews, and north american pitcher plants, I grow Nepenthes, west australian pitcher plants, bladderworts, and budderworts. Bladderworts are pretty damn cool. U. Gibba (a bladderwort) is considered the most evolved plant in the world, but has no roots, leaves, or stems. It has small traps that can open suck in prey, and close in 1/1000 of a second. It is also aquatic and can be grown in a small bowl or in an aquarium with your piranhas, or other freshwater fish. As for pictures, if I remember Ill post some in my gallery, there may be a few there already.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> I grow Nepenthes, west australian pitcher plants,


arn't those those huge pitchers? how big are they? how much water do they hold?

I used to grow vft's and cobra lilys always wanted those austrailian pitchers.

also what do you mean by mutants


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

West Austalian pitcher plants are relatively small. Nepenthes are vines and can grow a hundred feet in to the canopy of a tree. Their pitchers can reach a length of 2 feet, and hold 3 liters of water. I personally have one plants pitcher who is pushing a foot.


----------

